# First saw Delta 62-044?



## Jpflyd (Mar 5, 2013)

I am just getting into woodworking. I have been using a circular saw and other hand tools for a bit now. I want to get a table saw. Do you guys think this is a good deal. http://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/3656593552.html. I am kinda limited on space at the moment but hope to have more room in the next year. I am more of a weekend warrior type that's wants to start making some better stuff. I can't afford more than 450-500 dollars. I just signed up I appreciate any input and know I will gain considerable knowledge from this site. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The saw and dust collector are decent machines, but the price may be a little high. Prices do vary a lot by region.

The Unifence on the saw is a good fence. Some folks prefer Unifence, and some prefer Biesemeyer. Both are solid performers. Easy to set and do not flex.

If I am reading the saw motor's nameplate, it looks like it will be 1 1/2HP when wired with 120V and 2HP when wired with 240V. If you can connect to a 240V circuit the extra 1/2HP is worth having available.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

it's also a right tilt. if you study all the newer saws, especially higher end saws, you'll find they are almost exclusively_ left_ tilt. IMHO, a ridgid 4512 would be a better starter saw as it retails for $500 new, with ridgid's LSA and, if you can find a HD that will honor HF's 20 (now 25)% off any single item" coupon, it can be had for $400 or less. 

if you're comfortable buying a used TS, there are always good buys out there. but if you want a plug and play saw with a 3year guaranty, th ebacking of a lifetime service agreement adn the opportunity to try it out for 90 days and return it if you don't like it, it's hard to beat the 4512.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

+1 what Toolguy said. Not only does the Ridgid have a left tilt (my preference for safety reasons) but it also has a riving knife among other improvements over this. Plus you get the warranty (though be sure to fill out all paperwork for that).


----------



## Jpflyd (Mar 5, 2013)

I like the idea of the new saw and they also have wheels which I kind of need. I think the rigid would do anything I need. I have been looking used for a while trying to save a buck.


----------

